# The Best Ics Port I've Used For The Vibrant



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

Great things happening (Imo) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1365884

This is Beta1. Beta2 is still steaming warm so some things need to be worked out I think. I have mad respect for these guys and the whole team! I've seen no issues but some that will be worked out eventually ie: video recorder and a few tweaks.


----------



## Annex

have you played with eugene's Alpha 6 or ICS passion v4?
I've used those and I love the smoothness of Eugenes rom? the sound and battery are sweet...
But ICS passion v4 has the camera working, but the battery sucks the life out of the phone within 6 hours.

If it has the camera working and the battery is sweet, I'll try it.
Let me know if you read this Darknight42020


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

The camera works but like most builds the video doesn't work too well. 20hrs on batt though. I'm actually using a combination of beta1 ROM with the beta2 Vibrant kernel. Seemed a few too many were having issues with the beta2 Rom so stuck with the one that worked pretty much flawlessly, at least for me. Tried TH but liked Onecosmic's better.


----------

